
Power Your Dreams with Xbox Series X - Osiris
https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2019/12/12/microsoft-unveils-xbox-series-x/
======
ydb
I'm excited for the coming console generation, but I can't shake the feeling
that it's all entirely pointless in 2019. There was a thread some days ago
about the changes in hardware since the NES days, and how it's all basically
just generalized PC hardware purposefully locked down in software. Like, I
loved Bloodborne as much as the next gamer, but are all the wasted resources &
labor really worth it?

On a side note:

> Power Your Dreams with Xbox Series X

Can we get a more informative post title? The current one reeks of marketing
clickbait.

------
NoPicklez
Just from a design point of view the console looks great!

~~~
teniutza
It does and it doesn't. My current Xbox fits on a shelf under the TV. The
cupboard is 60cm tall, having 2 shelves for all the TV-related electronics:
BluRay Player, TV Box, and Xbox. With the new design, it can't fit in there...
I couldn't find the exact measurements; I don't know it's height or if it
would fit if I take out one shelf.

I get it that it wants to stand out and it does but at first glance, I don't
think it's that practical.

~~~
awiesenhofer
No worries, FTA: "We also designed Xbox Series X to support both vertical and
horizontal orientation."

~~~
teniutza
Yeah, I must have skipped that line. Would it come in two variants or it's
just that it's possible to turn it on its side? the XBOX logo at least would
look kind of "wrong"...

